# Locust Lumber in North Texas



## Gilbert11 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have worked with black locust before when I lived in NC. Locust is wonderfully beautifull, super strong and great for the outdoors. Now I live in Dallas, TX and I am trouble finding a source for locust. I am planning a project to make some folding adirondack chairs for the porch (its warm here and time to sit on the porch and drink some beer) and would love to use locust but haven't been able to find a good source. Any help from my fellow texas woodworkers would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

call and ask here: "Woods of Misson Timber" Sanger TX. 940-458-4750 Great folks there. This is where I get my cedar. IF they do not have it they may know where you can get it.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Bob Pugh of Woods of Mission Timbers is a fine gentleman. Tell him I said hello (Mike Mastin) if you drop by to see them. I have known Bob for a good while now.


----------

